# MP3 --> LSE-Format



## g-zus (3. Mai 2002)

Hi leute!

hab mir jetzt den Nokia HDR-1 MP3-Player gekauft.
Komischerweise unterstützt er nicht direkt das MP3-Format, obwohl er MP3-Player genannt wird!  

Eigentlich verwendet er eine eigene Komprimierung (angeblich auch MP3, weiß aber ned wie das geht!) und das Dateiformat LSE!
Also *.lse für die Audiodateien.

Da man mit der Software jedoch nur Soundtracks von CD's auslesen und ins LSE-Format umawandeln kann, suche ich eine Software, die entweder MP3-Filez auf dem PC ins LSE-Format kopiert, oder als Notlösung vielleicht Software, die Virtuelle Laufwerke erstellt, also wie folgt  halt:

Ich hab ein paar MP3-Filez und mit denen will ich ein neues Laufwerk virtuell erstellen, also so, ob die ausgesuchten Filez auf einer CD oder so währen, damit ich dann mit der Software das Drive auslesen kann und die Filez konvertieren kann.
Verstanden?!?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## AKM<2b> (10. Mai 2002)

Also angeblich soll man mit der Nokia software suite auch MP3s umwandeln können... nicht nur cd's .... hab ich gelesen. 

// von nokia..........

7. Kann ich heruntergeladene MP3-Dateien von der Festplatte auf den Nokia Music Player kopieren?
Ja. Audio-Dateien im MP3-Format können auf den Nokia Music Player kopiert werden. Bei der Übertragung der Dateien in den Nokia Audio Manager werden die MP3-Audio-Dateien dupliziert und in das Dateiformat .lse konvertiert, so dass die Audio-Dateien auf dem Nokia Music Player (und dem Player des Nokia Audio Manager) angehört werden können. Die Audio-Dateien, die sich auf Ihrer Festplatte im .lse-Dateiformat befinden, können auch mit dem Nokia CD Manager auf den Nokia Music Player übertragen werden.


2b


----------



## g-zus (10. Mai 2002)

Danke für die Antwort aber das problem hat sich bereits erledigt!

Wie bei dir auch steht gibts da 2 programme:

den Nokia CD Manager und den Nokia Audio Manager!
Ich hatte den AudioManager nicht installiert und deshalb klappte es nicht mit normalen MP3-Filez weil der CD-Manager nur dafür gedacht ist Audio-CDs auszulesen und diese zu konvertieren und das dann zu übertragen!

Der AudioManager kann auch schon auf der Festplatte existierende Filez konvertieren (irgendwie aber mit einer schlechteren Komprimierung!!!) und diese auch auf das Gerät überspielen.

Da wie schon angesprochen aber die Filez mit dem AudioManager schlechter konvertiert werden also kaum komprimiert werden und ich ausserdem nur 32 MB (!!!!) habe, hab ich mich für folgende extrem umständliche Methode entschieden:

Ich brenne MP3-Titel auf CD-RWs, konvertieren diese dann mit dem CD-Manager und übersoiel das dann auf den MP3-Player!
Und dann lösche ich die CD-RW wieder!!!!

Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------

